
$4M per hour at Walmart - sahin-boydas
https://www.bloomberg.com/features/richest-families-in-the-world/
======
writepub
The article seems to suggest gains going to the top only.

Here's a list of improvements since the 1930s that all of society, especially
in the West, has experienced:

1\. Massive increase in average lifespans

2\. Lowest per capita crime rate in history

3\. 70+ years without a world war, a relatively peaceful geopolitical climate

4\. Meteoric literacy rates, and high school completion rates

5\. Lowest incidence of per capita death by infectious diseases. Elimination
of many deadly diseases, like polio & smallpox

6\. Almost 100% penetration of real-time voice and information access for
adults

If you only read the hit pieces, you'd be inclined to believe that we live in
a time of abject poverty, while the truth is that life in general and equality
of opportunity has hit meteoric highs. Which is why the interest has shifted
to equality of outcome, which is not something that (in my opinion) can be
controlled. completely ignoring causality and simply pointing to shock
inducing numbers without full context, makes for fun click bait, but I'd if
little actual use.

If true upliftment is to be achieved, we need a more objective lens than the
one popular press leads with.

Here's a number for you: while you read this article not only did the Waltons
get richer, but so did the millions of pension funds of school teachers
invested in Walmart stock

~~~
jmpman
And how would massive estate taxes impact the above?

~~~
gingabriska
I read somewhere rich people make trust and make themselves its beneficactors,
as trust doesn't die, so they effectively bypass estate tax?

Does estate tax really matters?

